# New to Linux? Need a program?



## gary4gar (Jun 24, 2006)

One thing that I noticed Ubuntu really needed was a place for newer users to be able to find out what apps to use. I know when I first started Linux less than a year ago, my biggest questions were "where is the Linux winamp" or "what is the Linux version of _______ program." So the purpose of this thread it to make a conversion chart. This will be a work in progress for a long time, so please chime in with good ideas for conversions. Only open source stuff please, and only the most developed programs in each category so as to not confuse. And nothing that isn't in the main/universe also please. I will also list programs that have Window's or OSX ports since a new user might not have any experiance with OSS).

 Windows to Linux Conversion:

 In Windows                   ---------                                                          In Ubuntu

 Internet Explorer               ---------                                                    Firefox

 Microsoft Office                           ---------                                             OpenOffice.org

 Winamp                   --------                                                                 Xmms

 Photoshop                   ---------                                                             Gimp

 AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo!, Jabber, IRC  instant messaging                 ---------                                          pidgin

 Word Pad (or notepad)                  ---------                                            Gedit

 Windows Media Player                        ---------                                       Totem

 iTunes                          ---------                                                              -for playing music:
                                                                                     -----------------------------Rhythmbox
                                     ----------------------for iPod Syncing
                                                                                --------------------------------Gtkpod

 ID3 tag editor ----------------------- easytag




 MIRC                               --------                                                             Xchat

 Premiere (Movie Editing)              ---------                                              kino

 Bittorado                                     ---------                                              Bittorado
                                                                                                   (don't you love  
                                                                                                    native ports)

 Dreamweaver                            ---------                                                 Nvu

 CDex                               ----------                                                           Sound Juicer 

 Nero                                     --------                                                      Gnomebaker

 Outlook Express                   ---------                                    Evolution, Thunderbird

 Snood                                     ----------                                                   Frozen-bubble

 Partition Magic --------- Gparted

 eMule ----------- aMule
 Soulseek ------------- Nicotine
 DC++ -------------- Valknut
 any multitorrent client ------------ Azureus
 any download manager --------------- D4X or Gwget
 regedit -------------------- gconf 

 Adobe Illustrator ------------ Inkscape

 Remote Desktop Connection ------------ Terminal Server Client

 Windows Explorer ------------- Nautilus

 Windows Picture and Fax Viewer ------------ Image Viewer (Eye of GNOME)

 Paint ------------- Jdraw

 Kubuntu:

 Internet Explorer --------- Konqueror

 Microsoft Office --------- OpenOffice.org/KOffice

 Winamp -------- Amarok (with the small view)

 Photoshop --------- Gimp

 Aol Instant Messenger --------- Kopete

 Word Pad (or notepad) --------- Kwrite

 Windows Media Player --------- Kaffeine

 iTunes --------- -for playing music:
 -----------------------------Amarok
 -----------------------------Juk
 ----------------------for iPod Syncing
 --------------------------------Gtkpod

 MIRC -------- Xchat

 Premiere (Movie Editing) --------- kino

 Bittorado --------- Azureus QT/Qtorrent
 (don't you love
 native ports)

 Dreamweaver --------- Nvu

 CDex ---------- Kaudiocreator

 Nero -------- K3B

 Outlook Express --------- KMail

 Snood ---------- Frozen-bubble

 Partition Magic --------- Qparted

 EDIT: Here is a much bigger list on another site for those that don't see what they need here:

 *www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html

Source


----------



## JGuru (Jun 24, 2006)

Good job Gray. I hope it will be helpful to all users migrating from Windows to Ubuntu
 or Kubuntu. Actually there are a plethora of applications that can be downloaded
from the Repositories!! Including Chess game. AbiWord, and lots & lots of apps.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 24, 2006)

Some more here 
*wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
*forums.linuxiso.org/viewtopic.php?t=27875&


----------



## vignesh (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice... make it a sticky...


----------



## Desmond (Jun 24, 2006)

Great Job,

Quite Simplified my hunt for these tools.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice links, bookmarked them. Also, add this to the major topic lists. Its really good for Windows shifters IMO


----------



## GNUrag (Jun 25, 2006)

IMO, 
Nero  ------ K3B


----------



## Satissh S (Jun 25, 2006)

@anurag : Just now i burned a dvd+rw with growisofs, was painless, to say the least.. I just had to put the necessary files to be burned, within a dir and execute growisofs within it, it executes mkisofs automatically and burns the iso created. 8) 

I personally wud put cmd line tools up-front, because the REAL dependencies for burning cd's or dvd's in gnu/linux is not kdelibs for k3b or gtk stuffs for gnomebaker or whatever  , i encourage all of u to start using cmd line tools. 

IMHO They r the real alternatives, not their bloated front ends. Sometimes a few things are bare necessary GUI tools like Image Manipulation Software like THE GIMP and the browser (optional, but i prefer firefox to lynx). Other than that its easier to and efficient to use cmd line software for work.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice info there.
Just trying Kubuntu now a days


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 25, 2006)

Is there any alternative of 3dsMax or Maya...
I hv never used these soft,Are these soft availaible for Linux platform too...

Alternative?


----------



## GNUrag (Jun 25, 2006)

Satissh S said:
			
		

> I personally wud put cmd line tools up-front, because the REAL dependencies for burning cd's or dvd's in gnu/linux is not kdelibs for k3b or gtk stuffs for gnomebaker or whatever  , i encourage all of u to start using cmd line tools.



In my small experience as a teacher, i've realised that not everyone is comfortable using command line tools.. i myself encourage them to use GUI utilities.. as long as it FreeSoftware it doesnt matter..

After sometime i noticed, the smarter ones started using mkisofs on the server over ssh link since that server had a writer..


----------



## mehulved (Jun 25, 2006)

@nitish Maya is available for linux platform too. I have no idea of 3ds Max or other available alternatives.
@ satissh What GNU says is completely true. It's difficult to go to command line mode right from the start, specially for most of us who come from Windows background. But, slowly and surely people who get interested will start learning from command line. Those who just need linux for basic work will work from GUI only. It doesn't matter for them how powerful command line is. For them it's a big hurdle to climb. For them computer and linux aren't something to learn and master, for them computers are just tools to get their work done. IMO, it just doesn't make sense for them to invest so much time into learning all that.


----------



## rohandhruva (Jun 26, 2006)

Great ! Definitely Sticky Material !


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 3, 2006)

i want u all to post ur favraoite app.i am giving mine for example*

Distrobution:* ubuntu bezzey
*Desktop envirment:* GNOME
*Office suite:* open office org
*Graphics viewer & editor:* gThumb & gimp
*Broswer:* Firefox
*Bittorrent client* azureus
*Download manager:* downloader for X
*Instant messenger:* Gaim
*Mail client:* Thunder bird
*FTP client:* gFTP
*IRC client:* Xchat
*Audio player:* XMMS
*Vedio player:* Mplayer
*All in one multimedia player:* totem


if i forgot any other categoary pls add it yourself as i am one day old in linux

regards
gary


----------



## mehulved (Jul 3, 2006)

OK here are a few of mine commonly used/preferred softwares

Distrobution: slackware,ubuntu
Desktop Envirment/Window Manager/CLI: Anything as long as it's not CLI all the time. CLI can't play multimedia 
Office suite: Openoffice org 2
Broswer: Opera (Non-OSS)
Bittorrent client: Azureus
Download manager: wget (nothing comes close)
Instant messenger: Gaim
Mail client & RSS Feed Aggregator: Thunderbird
FTP client: FireFTP(plugin for firefox. very convinient for those who rarely use ftp, like me)
IRC client: XChat
Audio player: Amarok
Vedio player: MPlayer
All in one multimedia player: VLC - no competition
Text Editor: joe, vi
Server: apache2triad
security: chkrootkit and rkhunter


----------



## vignesh (Jul 3, 2006)

Also blender - > 3d app


----------



## Satissh S (Jul 4, 2006)

> Desktop Envirment/Window Manager/CLI: Anything as long as it's not CLI all the time. CLI can't play multimedia


 Hmm ..u shud definitely check out madplay. using mplayer from cmdline is the easiesst. just mplayer file.avi.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jul 6, 2006)

*Distribution:* KUbuntu Dapper Drake
*Desktop envirment:* KDE
*Office suite:* O
*Graphics viewer & editor:* k-something 
*Broswer:* Firefox
*Bittorrent client* dont use any.. will prefer BitTorrent anyday though...
*Download manager:* DownThemAll for Firefox
*Instant messenger:* Gaim
*Mail client:* Thunder bird
*FTP client:* gFTP
*IRC client:* kirc
*Audio player:* amaroK
*Vedio player:* Kaffeine
*All in one multimedia player:* Kaffeine

New: Add them as well 
*Widgets: *SuperKaramba
*CD/DVD Burning S/W: *K3B - the best GUI version there is...
*Start panel aka Kicker: *KBFX for the coolezzzt kicker buttons...

Other stuff include KGoldMiner which is a mod of LodeRunner of yesteryears and is really addictive...

Cheers,
Praveen.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 6, 2006)

Aah how did I forget them
links2 and lynx - the command line browsers.
Real handy when you need to access some online documentation when in CLI mode. I had found them very useful while attempting to install gentoo from CLI.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 7, 2006)

any screen shot app??


----------



## mehulved (Jul 7, 2006)

Just press printscreen key.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 17, 2006)

ya it works but what if i want screen shot of a a selected area on the screen


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jul 17, 2006)

there is something on KDE...
just forgot the name... wait for someone to reply...


----------



## kalpik (Jul 18, 2006)

Thats KScreenshot  It allows you to take a screenshot of a selected area.


----------



## JGuru (Jul 18, 2006)

@Kalpik, it's not KScreenshot, it's KSnapshot!!
Also using GIMP you can take a screenshot of the screen, go to menu File-> 'Acquire'-> 'Screen Shot'.
Ubuntu 6.06 ( Dapper Drake) ships with a application called 'Take Screenshot' you can use that if you
want.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 18, 2006)

will try the ksnapshot ant report back
thanx for repling


----------

